# Never saw that before



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Isn't it amazing that words in the bible sometimes just pop up and our response is, "has that always been in there?".

Well, here are today's:

Ex 16: 1 I don't remember ever seeing "the wilderness of Sin". Is there something in that name or is it just a name and unrelated to the act of "sinning"?

Ex 16:8 So does this still apply? When I grumble (I don't, but if I did) about my pastor I am grumbling against the LORD?

Ex 18:5 Apparently someone forgot to teach me that there were Jews living outside of Egypt for the years of living in Goshen and in enslavement. For some reason I guess that I always just assumed that all the children of Israel were in Egypt.

OK, it's on to Chapter 19.

Larry


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 23, 2005)

isnt sin the land next to egypt?


----------



## Poimen (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> Isn't it amazing that words in the bible sometimes just pop up and our response is, "has that always been in there?".
> 
> Well, here are today's:
> ...



No the word "sin" is simply a Hebrew name that denotes the wilderness area between 'Elim and Sinai' as the text says. Other than a coincidence there is no relation to our english word 'sin' and this word


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

you made that look too easy, anyway, thanks for clearing it up for me....that was what I was thinking but it's always best to be sure

Larry


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> Isn't it amazing that words in the bible sometimes just pop up and our response is, "has that always been in there?".
> 
> Well, here are today's:
> ...



I think it comes from the "Sinitic Peninsula" (Sinai). I wouldn't read too much into that name.

From Easton's 1897 Bible Dictionary:



> Sin, Wilderness of - lying between Elim and sinai (Ex. 16:1; comp. Num. 33:11, 12). This was probably the narrow plain of el-Markha, which stretches along the eastern shore of the Red Sea for several miles toward the promontory of Ras Mohammed, the southern extremity of the Sinitic Peninsula. While the Israelites rested here for some days they began to murmur on account of the want of nourishment, as they had by this time consumed all the corn they had brought with them out of Egypt. God heard their murmurings, and gave them "manna" and then quails in abundance.





> Ex 16:8 So does this still apply? When I grumble (I don't, but if I did) about my pastor I am grumbling against the LORD?



There is certainly application here for us today. We ought not to murmur against those who speak the word of God to us for in so doing we murmur against the Lord who sent his ministers.

Matthew Henry:



> (1.) He convinces them of the evil of their murmurings. They thought they reflected only upon Moses and Aaron, but here they are told that God was struck at through their sides. This is much insisted on (v. 7, 8): "Your murmurings are not against us, then we would have been silent, but against the Lord; it was he that led you into these straits, and not we." Note, When we murmur against those who are instruments of any uneasiness to us, whether justly or unjustly, we should do well to consider how much we reflect upon God by it; men are but God's hand. Those that quarrel with the reproofs and convictions of the word, and are angry with their ministers when they are touched in a tender part, know not what they do, for therein they strive with their Maker. Let this for ever stop the mouth of murmuring, that it is daring impiety to murmur at God, because he is God; and gross absurdity to murmur at men, because they are but men.





> Ex 18:5 Apparently someone forgot to teach me that there were Jews living outside of Egypt for the years of living in Goshen and in enslavement. For some reason I guess that I always just assumed that all the children of Israel were in Egypt.
> 
> OK, it's on to Chapter 19.
> 
> Larry



Jethro was a Midianite, but came to worship the true God of Israel. 

Easton's 1897 Bible Dictionary:



> Jethro - his excellence, or gain, a prince or priest of Midian, who succeeded his father Reuel. Moses spent forty years after his exile from the Egyptian court as keeper of Jethro's flocks. While the Israelites were encamped at Sinai, and soon after their victory over Amalek, Jethro came to meet Moses, bringing with him Zipporah and her two sons. They met at the "mount of God," and "Moses told him all that the Lord had done unto Pharaoh" (Ex. 18:8). On the following day Jethro, observing the multiplicity of the duties devolving on Moses, advised him to appoint subordinate judges, rulers of thousands, of hundreds, of fifties, and of tens, to decide smaller matters, leaving only the weightier matters to be referred to Moses, to be laid before the Lord. This advice Moses adopted (Ex. 18). He was also called Hobab (q.v.), which was probably his personal name, while Jethro was an official name.


----------



## LarryCook (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks Andrew. So I take it that all of the children of Israel were, in fact, in Egypt.

Larry


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LarryCook_
> Thanks Andrew. So I take it that all of the children of Israel were, in fact, in Egypt.
> 
> Larry



I haven't researched this point fully, but to the best of my knowledge, I think that is correct, that all of the children of Israel were in bondage together in Egypt. If there is reason to think differently, I stand open to correction.


----------



## Steve Owen (Aug 13, 2005)

As a matter of absolutely no relevance, the leader of the Church of Rome in the Philippines until recently was called *Cardinal Sin*


Martin


----------

